# Any vikings around?



## Compaq (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm Norwegian, and just wondering if there are anyone from countries whose languages I understand..... Oh, people from Iceland too, even if I don't understand your "ur"s that seem to end every word 

I mean, I've seen more Scandinavians in the shaving community I'm part of!


----------



## bogeyguy (Jun 24, 2011)

Shaving community????


----------



## Jan Matis (Jun 24, 2011)

so I'm not the only one wondering about shaving community


----------



## Compaq (Jun 24, 2011)

www.badgerandblade.com

Traditional wet shaving. It's the slr equivalent to the crappy Gillette cartridges.


----------



## Compaq (Jun 24, 2011)

Matis, that sounds icelandic or finnish.


----------

